# Venlafaxine treatment



## kokolo (Apr 15, 2017)

Somebody has take it?. What is your experience with it if youre actually taking it?

Im taking it and it seems to be doing the work, but im curious about the other people experience.


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

i am on a 75mg but it didn't do any difference for me yet (taking it for 3 months now) .


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took 150mg per day of Effexor (Venlafaxine) for about 10 years. It may have done some good, but it did not fix anything.

Effexor caused my orgasm bell to be more like a buzzer. I didn't care for that. I now take Lexapro at 20mg per day, and

have no negative side effects. I underwent a course of ECT in 2013, which did wonders for my symptoms of depression

and depersonalization. I had not been normal since the age of 17, and I was 58 years old in 2013. That is 41 years

of suffering depersonalization, recurrent major depressive episodes, anxiety, and related psychiatric symptoms.

I haven't had any of those symptoms since having the ECT. I might be normal again, but I'm not 17 anymore.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

As I usually say, experiences with medication tend to vary so much that I wouldn't take any one persons experience as indicative of how you will get on.

That said, I was on very high doses of venlafaxine for ~6 months with little to no effect on depression, DPDR or anything else.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It definitely doesnt matter what other people think....If it helps you personally thats all that matters....Im currently tapering off it as I found it made my mind race a bit more than usual and also it kinda made me yap alot LOL....That said it did lift my mood and make me feel more upbeat about things...

Honestly if it works stick with it.....Oh and if your starting to feel much better dont be tempted to just stop the medicine because you believe you dont need it any more.....Its a big mistake alot of people make....They all end up back in hell usually because the medicine was doing alot more than they thought it was for them...If its not broken DONT fix it as the saying goes....

Alot of people who believe they are brand new stop their meds without supervision and end up back at square one....The problem arises when they go back on the medicine again and they find it doenst do the same job second time around...This is a common thing with anti depressants...why??... I cant explain...I just have seen it happen to alot of people, myself included when I stopped Citalopram a few years back....


----------



## cocomacd (Jan 18, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> I took 150mg per day of Effexor (Venlafaxine) for about 10 years. It may have done some good, but it did not fix anything.
> 
> Effexor caused my orgasm bell to be more like a buzzer. I didn't care for that. I now take Lexapro at 20mg per day, and
> 
> ...


I also took 150 mg per day of Effexor for around 10 years. During the time, it really helped with my depression and anxiety which were my biggest problems. However, after so many years I got to the point of feeling not only like someone else, but as a slave to the meds. I decided I wanted to get off of them, and did ween under my doctor's supervision. The DPDR was HORRIBLE during this time period during the months I was weening off. I thought I would never be normal again. I still have episodes and unfortunately my anxiety is still off the charts. I'd prefer to find something else that doesn't have such horrible side effects, but these days...seems hard to find in this line of meds. If it works for you, absolutely take it. I just needed to FEEL and for me, the change was needed. At this point in time, I'm wondering if it was a mistake to go off, but you live and learn. About to try EMDR in a couple of weeks so I'm looking forward to that...as much as one can look forward to therapy. :roll:


----------

